# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  نسبتها 100% وما احد قبلها

## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 
صورة ضوئية من شهادة الثانوية العامة التي حصلت عليها «في»
الأسياح - سعود المطيري
    (فيَّ) بنت جلوي العامر الطالبة الاولى (مكرر) على  المنطقة الشرقية في الثانوية العامة للعام الدراسي المنصرم بنسبة 100%  وقبلها الشهادة المتوسطة بنسبة 100% وأول وثاني ثانوي كلها بنسبة 100%  وأيضا الابتدائي 100% وأخيرا امتيازها في الثانوية العامة وحصولها على عدد  من شهادات التفوق من مدير عام التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية ومرشحة  لجائزة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد للتفوق العلمي لم يشفع لها  شيء من ذلك في تحقيق حلمها وتتويج جهدها بدخول احدى كليات الصيدلة, أو  الطب, أو الكيمياء, كما ذكر ذلك ل"الرياض" والدها ولم تقبل في جامعات  المنطقة الشرقية مكان إقامتها ولا في الرياض؛ حيث رفضتها جامعة الدمام,  والملك فيصل, والملك سعود وعندما جاء القبول جاء من خلال جامعة الملك عبد  العزيز بالمنطقة الغربية التي تبعد عن مقر سكنها اكثر من 1400 كم والدها  الذي ما زال يعيش الصدمة ويتذكر المعاناة التي لاقاها على مدى عام كامل كان  يتنقل بين مدن المملكة وهو يعتقد أن جامعات بلده هي التي ستبادر الى  اجتذاب النماذج المتفوقة ولم يتوقع اطلاقا ان تكون مكافأة المتفوق بهذه  الطريقة ذاكرا ان ابنته اصيبت بالاحباط وخيبة الامل بعد ان شعرت ان لا قيمة  لتفوقها. وفيما تبقى له من أمل فهو يأمل من المسئولين مساعدته في نقلها من  المنطقة الغربية حيث تعيش هناك بمفردها في السكن الجامعي الى جامعة الدمام  مقر اقامتها الحالي.

----------

